# Express Entry : FSW



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi All,
I have applied for express entry profile for Canada after WES education assessment and IELTS (6 bands each). When I submitted my EOI my CRS score was 355.
I would like to know what are my chances to get invited? 
DO I need to apply separately for PNP program?

I applid under FSW program and have this occupation 4163 Business development officers and marketing researchers and consultants.

I would really appreciate if you can share your experience and your valuable suggestions.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

With a score of 355 you have little to no chance of getting an ITA. You would need a score in the mid 400s.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> With a score of 355 you have little to no chance of getting an ITA. You would need a score in the mid 400s.


Thank you for getting back on this. 
For PNP, do you know if I can be eligible or under which Province I should need to apply for my occupation?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rps said:


> Thank you for getting back on this.
> For PNP, do you know if I can be eligible or under which Province I should need to apply for my occupation?


Each Province has its own regulations but its highly unlikely your score would improve your opportunities with a PNP.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you for your suggestions. Might need to look for some other alternatives.


----------



## labhsingh750 (May 31, 2018)

Hi friends,
I wanted to know if I get additional points for both my bachelors and masters. I have only got my masters assessed but if there are additional points then I’ll try and get my bachelors assessed as well. Also, I have got a cousin in Canada do I get additional points for him?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rps said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for express entry profile for Canada after WES education assessment and IELTS (6 bands each). When I submitted my EOI my CRS score was 355.
> I would like to know what are my chances to get invited?




There is no chance that you will be successful.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,
I'm just new to Canadian Visa process, can you let me know, where to start?
Where to do my Educational Qualification Assessment (i'm having Electrical Engineering qualifications).
How do I know, how many points I already have?

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

chamku said:


> Hi,https://www.canada.ca/en/services/immigration-citizenship.html
> I'm just new to Canadian Visa process, can you let me know, where to start?
> Where to do my Educational Qualification Assessment (i'm having Electrical Engineering qualifications).
> How do I know, how many points I already have?
> ...



https://www.canada.ca/en/services/immigration-citizenship.html


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi guys, can anybody inform me regarding express entry FSW. I tried to submit express entry profile for my brother with 379 points (CRS calculator) . When i completed it I got a message saying he a ineligible to apply. 
Did anyone face this or what to do next ?
Thanks 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

rps said:


> Hi guys, can anybody inform me regarding express entry FSW. I tried to submit express entry profile for my brother with 379 points (CRS calculator) . When i completed it I got a message saying he a ineligible to apply.
> Did anyone face this or what to do next ?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk



Please check and increase the 'funds amount' you entered. There is a minimum amount you need to possess, based on the number of people. You can find the minimum amount in their site. ( Min amount will not be show in the form while you enter )


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for getting back. We mentioned $16000 as he is single. 
For single $12500 was mentioned. So I think we showed more than that but will Try to exceed funds again. 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Can it be something else ? His occupation was University lecturer. 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rps said:


> Hi guys, can anybody inform me regarding express entry FSW. I tried to submit express entry profile for my brother with 379 points (CRS calculator) . When i completed it I got a message saying he a ineligible to apply.
> Did anyone face this or what to do next ?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


You should not piggyback on someone else’s thread but rather begin your own.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> You should not piggyback on someone else’s thread but rather begin your own.


Hi Auld Yin, 
This thread was created by me and I am looking for anyone's suggestions regarding express entry. 
If you think you can contribute anything better I would much appreciate. If you can't don't worry about others.

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Apologies. With a CRS of 379 he has little to no chance of receiving an ITA. In which country did he qualify to be a university professor? Has he had his education Canadianized through WES?


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, He is in India and got two years of experience as university lecturer. Also received positive assessment from WES for bachelor's and master's degree. 


Auld Yin said:


> Apologies. With a CRS of 379 he has little to no chance of receiving an ITA. In which country did he qualify to be a university professor? Has he had his education Canadianized through WES?


Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rps said:


> Can it be something else ? His occupation was University lecturer.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


His education might not be up to Canadian standards. Even if it is, it is extremely unlikely that he will find a job as a prof here in Canada as we have a glut of qualified people already (I am a prof so am very familiar with the job market).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ryanking said:


> Please check and increase the 'funds amount' you entered. There is a minimum amount you need to possess, based on the number of people. You can find the minimum amount in their site. ( Min amount will not be show in the form while you enter )



Shouldn't he be entering the funds that he actually has?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rps said:


> Hi Auld Yin,
> This thread was created by me and I am looking for anyone's suggestions regarding express entry.
> If you think you can contribute anything better I would much appreciate. If you can't don't worry about others.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk




You might want to wind your neck in a bit Skippy and not try to tell forum moderators to mind their own business as the entire forum is their business.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rps said:


> Yes, He is in India and got two years of experience as university lecturer. Also received positive assessment from WES for bachelor's and master's degree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk



Except in very exceptional circumstances, which I doubt he would meet, you cannot teach at a Canadian university with a Master's degree. You need a PhD for that position.

And we do not have lecturers here, we have professors (three ranks).


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

I think it is as per Canadian Standard as its been assessed by WES already. I understand job market maybe tough but it can vary as per the industry requirements. He's into urban and regional planning. Do you think it can be in demand somewhere in Canada ?


colchar said:


> His education might not be up to Canadian standards. Even if it is, it is extremely unlikely that he will find a job as a prof here in Canada as we have a glut of qualified people already (I am a prof so am very familiar with the job market).


Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

colchar said:


> Except in very exceptional circumstances, which I doubt he would meet, you cannot teach at a Canadian university with a Master's degree. You need a PhD for that position.
> 
> And we do not have lecturers here, we have professors (three ranks).


You could be right but I Just checked again university lecturer is listed in NOC under 4011. However as you mentioned you are professor yourself I would really appreciate if you can contribute any of your valuable suggestions regarding this. 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rps said:


> I understand job market maybe tough but it can vary as per the industry requirements.


You're talking about university teaching so there are no "industry requirements". I am a professor so I know that job market very well. Trust me on this.




> He's into urban and regional planning.



Completely different in Canada than in India. 




> Do you think it can be in demand somewhere in Canada ?



It doesn't matter if there is a demand anywhere in Canada, he is not qualified to do that job here. I have already told you - except in very exceptional circumstances he will _not_ get a job teaching at a university here with only a Master's degree.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rps said:


> You could be right but I Just checked again university lecturer is listed in NOC under 4011.


The NOC codes are a joke. It doesn't matter if that code exists.





> However as you mentioned you are professor yourself I would really appreciate if you can contribute any of your valuable suggestions regarding this.




I have told you, but you are not listening. He is not qualified to do that job here in Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JAGJITJATT said:


> अगर आपको कोई भी नॉमिनेशन मिल जाती है तो आपको 600 पॉइंट्स extra मिल जायेंगे, आप अपने पर बिश्वास रखो, आप जरूर जाओगे canada , आपके total 955 points हो जायेंगे .:clap2:


WARNING:- You are not permitted to write in other than English. If you do this again you will be banned from the site.


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I have been working in Canada on a Work Permit for over a year. I created an Express Entry profile and after including my spouse in the application, my CRS score is coming to 424. She has been working from Jan 2018 and has her contract till Jan 2019. 

Is there a way to improve our score apart from attempting and improving my IELTS score? Will a PNP help in my case?

Thanks in Advance.


----------

